# New Dressage Saddle recommendations?



## MadisonIngraham (May 27, 2013)

Hey!
I am currently riding my trainers horse as she is incapacitated. It appears that I will be riding him and competing for the next few years. He has a custom saddle (County) But the knee rolls are to large, and the flaps are to long! So I have been riding him in my Passier GG, but it does not fit very well and his movement is not great in it. I am looking to upgrade to a saddle with a bit more security than the GG but less constricting than the county. I need a saddle with higher knee rolls to accommodate my higher knee position, and a nice deep seat. I do not want to spend more than 1500 (AT THE MOST) as he is not my horse. Any recommendations? I really enjoy the Devoucoux Harmony but it is out of my price range =( Any recommendations for a saddle? PS I am only interested in saddles with real leather, so no wintecs. Thanks!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

I looove my Moritz Pas De Deux saddle. I bought it used, I don't know how much it is new, but you could call them and see how much it is. 
Moritz - Pas de Deux Dressage Saddle
It is the most comfortable saddle ever! Everyone who has ridden in it loves it. It has a very soft cushy deep seat, with fairly big knee rolls.


----------



## shoreline (May 28, 2013)

I really like riding in the Bates dressage saddle, especially with the big knee blocks.


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

I have an older model County I bought from my trainer that I absolutely _love_. Depending on the type of County saddle you get, yes the flaps can be quite long & the knee rolls quite large. More "knee block" style than knee roll. I've got the County Competitor & if you check them out on Google most have the flat knee rolls (like mine). As someone who has a fairly short leg - I've never thought the flaps were too long. I attached pictures of mine so you can see it 

Before this one I had purchased an Albion Legend 5000 for my Arab. Which I liked, but I have to say I like the County saddles far better. I would definitely consider it a brand to check out, but did have the knee block style leg rolls & longer flap. Although the flap I'm not absolutely positive on - I haven't rode in it for months & just sold it  My advice is to see if you can go somewhere to try saddles on trial. $1,500 is a lot to drop on something you're not absolutely certain about. Check out the different styles too.


----------



## MadisonIngraham (May 27, 2013)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for all the advice! I will be checking out a few of these! The reason this particular country is to long for me is that she had it custom made with extra long flaps! I also forgot to mention that it has a wider twist which is not terrible comfortable for me, I need a narrow twist to avoid the duck feet =p


----------

